# Reel Worthless St. Thomas



## Capt. Myles Colley (Mar 12, 2008)

A little video of our trip so far. I dont know how to embed the video if anyone does feel free or tell me how. Thanks


----------



## Capt. Myles Colley (Mar 12, 2008)

I guess it worked.


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Very cool. Looks like fun and man look at that blue water!


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

Zach Brown huh??? Shocker


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Good Job. Ill go anytime.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

aaaaahhhhhhh


----------



## fishsticker (Jan 11, 2009)

Great trip and video. Hope things continue to be good.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Looks like yall are having a great time, keep us updated.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2007)

very cool


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

Capt. Myles Colley said:


> I guess it worked.


How did you do that? The video (not the fish.)


----------



## Gulflady (Jun 19, 2010)

Great video, thanks so much for sharing it! Glad y'all had such a successful trip!


----------

